# New Facebook Project Please READ



## globed (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello My Name is Cameron(Globed) I have started a little project on Facebook called droid bible. Originally it was to bring news updates on android for all users, and i would post all the upcoming and newest mods and hacks so i decided this weekend that i was going to expand and integrate a forum inside my page. i have a basic forum setup im in the process of creating a more complex forum app specifically for Droid Bible. So I obviously cant do this alone with all the current android phones out there. Currently i have just the bionic section set up and this weekend i will get the evo3D and Droid X. Now im looking for 6 Admins to help out with the page. I am looking for users that have exp in modding, hacking there phones. II Also am looking for someone with a variety of knowledge on android phones other than the ones they own. Here is the Facebook Page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Droid-Bible/237739289581159
IF you are interested Please Go to the page, like it, and go to the forum Tab> locate Staff> then read the thread Submission for admin. A list of questions will need to be answered. you will find those in the submission for admin thread.

My goal is to provide all the latest updates on mods hacks and provide general help through a forum they can access and work from right out of facebook

All are welcome,

~Cameron(globed)


----------

